# DWBryan



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hey i heard u are unemployed and want to get rid alot of junk. if you have anything cheat for an 1/18 scale rc18mt or any cheap rc car lemmie know i really want to have this hobby as my big one and need alot more thx:woohoo:


----------

